# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  если ты с Челябинска.

## Салем

Если ты с Челябинска, встреться со мной. поговори. быть может мы поможем друг другу.

----------


## sparrow

С Челябинска.

----------


## Салем

что тебя сюда привело?

----------


## sparrow

А ты догадайся по названию форума.
А вообще, я уже не жду, что разговор с кем-то что-то поменяет. Нужно расписать план, что я единственному другану черкану чего-нибудь хорошего, гитару ему отдам. Кому скажу "иди нахуй", а кому всего хорошего пожелаю. Как всё подготовлю, возьму водки, ножик-бабочку, и в приёмной любой больницы ровно в 3:14 дня сделаю дело. На груди напишу "Donor" - хоть какую-то пользу кому-то принесу.
Ну и, собственно, всё. Можно было бы погадать, чтобы я хотел бы ещё успеть сделать, но это бессмысленно - желать чего-то перед тем, как лишить себя возможности вообще чего либо желать и чувствовать в принципе.
Такие дела. Пойду выпью, этот день нужно быстрее закончить.

----------


## Ранний

Да уж, ты крут. Особенно про приемный покой улыбнуло.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Салем

не знаю как все остальное, а выпить это всегда хорошо.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Я с Челябинска, а ты кто?

----------

